# Windows Server Cal license on single server



## bhanu2217 (Aug 7, 2004)

I have one basic starting range IBM server on which i have installed licensed Windows server 2012.

I have a small development team of 5 professionals, i want the team should work on the server via Remote Login either when in office through LAN or remote login via internet

*What i have understood:*


Remote Login via LAN or Internet maximum user that can Login is 2
 I need to buy additional CAL or client licenses
*My Questions:*


Will client license work on the same/single computer?What i heard was one needs to have two servers, one for running active directory(as without that remote login or cal license will not work), is it true?
 After i purchase CAL license will i be able to implement them on the same server, i don't plan to buy one more server
Please suggest.

Thank You.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You do not need a separate server to run an RDP server. It can be co-located with your domain controller.

You DO need to buy a separate license above and beyond the CAL licenses for additional RDP users to simultaneously connect to the same server.

This PDF explains the licensing some more:

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...75A-A5B04179958B/WindowsServerRDS_VLBrief.pdf


----------

